# Green tiger barb lost fin,"bleeding",and vertical?



## MyCoolFishTank (Apr 9, 2012)

Okay, I have two green tiger barbs
My black Molly chased them out Of their mind.
I noticed that one was verticle, and had one of the two 
Bottom fins.
Today, it seemed it be "bleeding" near the last bottom fin.
My other barb likes to chase it around but (s)he doesn't chase
The other at all.
I know barbs usually chase.
I read somewhere that tiger barbs sleep vertically

If this is true,why don't I catch the other "sleeping"?

PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

A MOLLY CHASING A TIGER BARB and causing them problems? lol most of the time its the other way around.....


----------

